# Are the SPOT gone?



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Where are those yellow-bellies at? Not much in the lynnhaven river, nothing off Willoughby Beach, have they gone south??


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*Info*

well i watched a couple of people fishing for them saturday and sunday at sandbridge and did not see any landed, so my guess is they left with the last nor easter.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I haven't read or heard of a good spot bite for several days now.


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

I blinked and they were all gone.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Nada At Rudee This Am Either-


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Up in MD I snagged a 6"Spot on a Stingsilver last Saturday.Hard to say.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

They were biting like crazy at Outer Banks Pier last Thursday(10/12). My guess is if you want 'em now, you may have to go a little farther South. I hear Lynnhaven Pier is now closed for '06. Looks like I have a bit of a drive!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Ditto with VA Pier*

I called the pier and was told it was pretty dead in these last few days and spots are nowhere to be found. It's funny how just last Friday, people were bailing them in by 2's and even in some cases 3's (yes, triple headers) and now, zippo.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Got a few of them around the spit but most were small but just right for bait fishn.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Anything around the Little Creek Jetties?


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I'll give the spot at least one more try after the next cold front comes thru this weekend.


----------



## awwright (Dec 7, 2005)

just got back from a week straight of fishing down in rodanthe, nc and i did not catch a single spot on any bait. i saw about 8 big spot for sale at austin's seafood market in nags head. weird. nobody was catching them.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

I fished Willoughby Beach today, did not see any SPOT at all.


----------



## cstoke (Mar 7, 2004)

*lynn pier*

the last few days lynnahven pier was open people were slaying the drum and spot were coming up left and right. i belive the spot r still here. you just got to find them. last first week of november of last year on seagull, i remember my cooler full of spot and roundhead


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Its really dry around here too.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Try Seagull*

Say some nice ones caught there Yesterday where I met BluesChaser and GreatWhiteShark2.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Seagull*

I also met Butch at Seagull too.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

*try VA Beach pier*

on another post, I mentioned that the SPOTS were at the VA Beach pier last Saturday, October 21 (NE wind). Mind you, my source said that the run started at around 8 am and lasted up to closing time of 8 pm and that the bite was heavy at times. I would look at the forecast and see if there are any days left in October wherein the wind is forcasted to be NE again. The pier is closing on October 29.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

I fished seagull 10-22 8pm til 11:30pm there was a good spot bite.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Tood cold for Fish Bites*

My guess is after this storm passes tomorrow (Sat), we might have one last run of Spot, BUT, the water temp is now 62 , so now we have to buy the real deal: *Real Bloodworms*..(as fishbites bag o worms only work 65 degrees or more but their website says 63...still too cold )


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

togman said:


> My guess is after this storm passes tomorrow (Sat), we might have one last run of Spot, BUT, the water temp is now 62 , so now we have to buy the real deal: *Real Bloodworms*..(as fishbites bag o worms only work 65 degrees or more but their website says 63...still too cold )


Maybe what the product info says, but I have caught fish on bwfb with water temps into the 50's


----------



## beachrunner (Oct 31, 2006)

caught several medium to large spot at south point on Ocrackoke last weekend


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Any SPOT around Here?*

Anyone catching any around here in Va Beach, Nfk?


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

sator sun day they got into some very lage ones at rudee inlet for about an hour


----------

